# Snk811



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

The usual Seiko 5 "flieger" watches are not exactly renowned for their lume but charge this one up and turn out the lights and it's full lume dial glows like a torch







.










Apologies for the pic's, phone cam struggles in poor light at the best of times but lume shots are really beyond it


















I wanted one of these for ages just to see how it worked and in the end i had to get it from Amazon.com because they don't seem to be for sale in the UK and they don't show up from the usual egay Seiko sellers.


----------



## alia176 (Feb 24, 2008)

I like this particular watch. May I ask where can one purchase such a nice unit?

Thanks.


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

I never saw these listed on egay or in the UK but i saw it on Amazon.com


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

I had a similar full lume Seiko until recently - model skh233. This was kinetic and only date display not day. This too glowed like a torch.

Expensive as it was kinetic (around Â£180)


----------

